# Al Hamra -RAK



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

We moved into Al Hamra village in February and wanted to know if anyone else lived in the area


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> We moved into Al Hamra village in February and wanted to know if anyone else lived in the area


hi, hows life there? r u renting a villa in the area?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

so far so good. yeah we're in the villas


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> so far so good. yeah we're in the villas


as a matter of interest, what is the rentals like there? number of cheques, cost etc


----------



## grantyman (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

I will be moving with my job from Dubai to RAK soon. I am considering relocating to RAK and I will be taking a trip up there this weekend to check it out, particularly Al Hamra Village. I have a family (2 kids) and I'm particularly interested in nurseries, schools, health care etc. Does Al Hamra have its own facilities or do you have to go into RAK proper?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

We've only been in Al Hamra since February. our rent is $130,000 for the year. That's for the Townhouse which has three bedrooms and a bonus room. Don't know how much the duplexes go for and it also depends on what you back onto.... ours is the golf course. Don't know how many cheques my husbands company gave. We went through Sherwood real estate... their pretty good. I think the prices are dropping but not too sure.

We have the Al Hamra mall which has spinneys. The whole mall isn't completely open but some stores are there and starbucks and mugg & bean. Walking distance from where we are which is nice since I don't have a car. I believe there is a nursery behind the mall. There is also a community pool there. Or you can pay the fee at the hotel. They are grating for a beach so that will be nice. 

For schools you got to go into RAK. From what some of the moms said there is an English school there and it must be good because the Sheikhs kids go there I think. For health care we are still waiting on our residency so I haven't been myself. But you go to the RAK hospital. There apparently is dentist, optometrist, and all medical doctors. Ones had their babies there and then have been taking them to a pediatrician there. Eases my mind as we got a boy who's a year and a half. The drive into RAK is about 20 mins. 

We were looking here and in mirdiff. Yeah Mirdiff has everything close by but things are cheaper here, rent wise, and quieter.

There's a lot of British families here, a few from France, Germany and Australia. I think there may be some Canadians other than my family and maybe some Americans


----------



## grantyman (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the information, MCD. It'll set a few minds at ease in my family.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to RAK!


Al Hamra offers you clean , peaceful environment with lots of facilities but offcourse not every facility.

For Schooling / Medical you have to traveled to RAK city

For Schooling , In RAK there are three big names - American School , RAK English Speaking School (RAKESS) , International School of choueifat.

For Play Group or KG , I prefer RAKESS.

For Children RAK Hospital is good for emergency or specialized treatment like eye check , tooth etc. 

For General RAK has the best peds Dr. Babu Harafan , his clinic is situated in Oman Insurance Building near RAK Bridge.

For Adult general check ups , although use your insurance company medical centers , or Ministry of Health Government Hospital is very near to Al Hamara just 5 minutes drive.


For purchase of farm fresh vegetables / fruits you can visit vegetable market under RAK Bridge and also for fish near RAK Bridge.


Best Regards


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for the info on the veg/fruit market. we were trying to find a good one.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you sur rent is 130k $ a year, it means 40k aed per month which is so bloody expensive for a 3BR Villa in RAK...


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

It is AED 130K means 11K approx monthly.






Helios said:


> Are you sur rent is 130k $ a year, it means 40k aed per month which is so bloody expensive for a 3BR Villa in RAK...


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

Let me know if anyone planning to move to RAK, I own a villa at Al Hamra Village, villa on golf course with stunning course and lagoon view, am wanting to lease it to family prefarably. 
cheers.




mcd1203 said:


> We've only been in Al Hamra since February. our rent is $130,000 for the year. That's for the Townhouse which has three bedrooms and a bonus room. Don't know how much the duplexes go for and it also depends on what you back onto.... ours is the golf course. Don't know how many cheques my husbands company gave. We went through Sherwood real estate... their pretty good. I think the prices are dropping but not too sure.
> 
> We have the Al Hamra mall which has spinneys. The whole mall isn't completely open but some stores are there and starbucks and mugg & bean. Walking distance from where we are which is nice since I don't have a car. I believe there is a nursery behind the mall. There is also a community pool there. Or you can pay the fee at the hotel. They are grating for a beach so that will be nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

oops. use to writing Canadian dollars. I meant 130,000AED


----------

